# Foiles in Court



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

He was supposed to appear in court on the 19th of this month. Anyone heard anything about what the outcome was?


----------



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

He plead not guilty. Here is the link to the story: http://www.sj-r.com/breaking/x11456...ter-pleads-not-guilty-to-waterfowl-violations


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like Canada will get a shot at him as well. Does anyone know what he got nailed for in Canada?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

In his indictment it made reference to over limit with 20 Canada geese, and if I remember correctly I think there was something about over limit or possession on ducks.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Ame ... story.html


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Holy cow - 12 charges in Canada that's 35 charges TOTAL.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Wonder how many has to stifle a laugh in court when he plead not guilty.


----------

